# one piece trunk installation



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all, I am about to move to the trunk area of the 66 conv. 
Question. I bought a 1 piece floor with braces some time ago and am finally getting around to put it in. Can anyone offer some advice and possible pictures of their experience doing this?
Must I go from the bottom up or can I go thru the convertible top area to get the 1 piece trunk in place.

Thanks,
Hank


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Lots on this subject here and on the py forum. The body has to come off the frame to install a one piece floor. It goes in from the bottom.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

The body doesn't have to come all the way off though. Someone has a thread either here or on the py forum about getting the rear of the body loose by removing the rear mounts and loosening the others and lifted up just enough to slide in a full pan from the rear. Probably would want the front sheet metal off before doing this. 
Russ


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a new frame that is ready to go and the old frame is still on the car with everything forward of the firewall cut off. Body bolts are out so the car is just resting on the old frame. Should I put the body on the new frame first? or as Russ sugested just jack it up cut it out weld it in then place on new frame.

I do not want to screw this up guys so any and all help is appreciated.
Hank.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Put the new trunk floor in before putting the body on the new frame. Be super careful that you don't crush your hands, etc. If the old frame is junk anyway, you can use it as a fabrication horse and do as russ said, etc.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, that does make life a lot simpler. 
As long as what's left of the original isn't bent or out of shape, use that to make sure the new floor is aligned and stayed aligned after you weld it in and then put the body on the new chassis.
Russ


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Should I remove the tail panel first? I see some have suggested so.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Spanky64 said:


> Should I remove the tail panel first? I see some have suggested so.


If it doesn't need replacing, I'd say no.


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

It does need replacing, so which way should I go?

Seems like a dumb question but from a point of alignment?


Thanks!


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Is either of them really in worse shape than the other, or are they both pretty much the same (as far as straightness, rust, etc)? If there is a big difference, leave the better one on and replace the worst one first. If the same, flip a coin?

I can see pros and cons to doing it both ways. Like that really helps you much.

Russ


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Floor is in need to tack weld it yet but it looks good! after this i will put it on the new frame and off we go!


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

You do realise that pictures are a requirement here, don't you?:lol:

Did you end up doing the tail panel first or not?

Russ


----------

